# Tell me about tracking!



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd Start with Hide and Seek in the house. Good winter game and gets them into the "game" of finding things with their nose. That's the short start anyway, we started outside with the treat in footsteps method after that.....I'm sure there are trackers on the list that can give great suggestions!!

S


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.poodleforum.com/24-performance-agility-obedience-hunting/8732-does-anyone-track-their-poo.html

Here is a great thread on tracking from the summer. I would love to answer any questions you have, or need help with!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Go for it, Locket! Mitch already knows how to track--in tracking, you are just formalizing a game he already knows how to play. 

You'll need a non-restrictive tracking harness to start--I got mine at White Pine Outfitters online. As you advance, you'll use a long tracking lead, but it is advisable to start with a 6-foot lead. I was at a tracking seminar with Carol Pernicka last spring where she was starting several dogs who had never tracked before. She started with short straight tracks in grass (relatively free of recent tracks, especially yours, would be good). She placed a small soft treat in each footstep for tracks of about 10 yards or so, with a glove at the end. She had the person walk right beside the dog at first until she was sure the dog had its nose down and was working the track methodically. The purpose of the food is to encourage a deliberate, nose-down tracking style as much as possible. At some point they will start ignoring the food, and you can stop using it then. 

One of my favorite books to get started with is a puppy tracking book by Carolyn Krause called Try Tracking! 

There is also an excellent poodle tracking list on Yahoo. Carol P. and another tracking judge are on it, along with a number of very experienced tracking folks. It is an exceptionally friendly, helpful group. You can post a description of what your dog is doing or questions you have, and people will offer very helpful specific advice. 

trackingpoodle : Tracking Poodle


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Locket,

I love tracking. I love this book: Tracking Dog: Theory & Methods: Amazon.ca: Glen R. Johnson: Books

But there are tons.

If I remember correctly, you live in the Toronto area? You can also take a few lessons if you're interested. 

If you are in Ontario, you can join one of two tracking clubs for more information/activities, they hold meetings and tracking tests, as well as tracking meet-ups and seminars. I belong to Cross County Tracking Club, Cross Country Tracking Club (Toronto and East) and Scentral Ontario Trackers (West and North of Toronto I believe) Scentral Ontario Trackers

Both groups are fantastic, not to mention, led by knowledgeable and wonderful people: Marie Babin (judge and instructor) and Renee Koch (poodle person).


----------



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Look for a Steve White seminar he is awesome.


----------

